# BF E-Pipe



## kimbo (4/8/15)



Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Creative 1


----------



## andro (4/8/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 32784


It may be me .....but i dont get the point of this......

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## moonunit (4/8/15)

I could sit on the stoep with a brandy vaping one of those. Excellent craftsmanship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (4/8/15)

andro said:


> It may be me .....but i dont get the point of this......



agreed , it looks horrible imho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik (4/8/15)

shabbar said:


> agreed , it looks horrible imho



It doesn't tickle my fancy either.


----------



## Andre (4/8/15)

Too big for a pipe imho.


----------



## dewald.kotze (4/8/15)

I quite like the one on the left. different indeed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## wazarmoto (4/8/15)

As someone who once delved into the pipe thing, I like the look of these.


----------



## Viper_SA (4/8/15)

I can see myself rocking one of those when I win the Lotto. In a larney Hugh Hefner bathrobe, leather slippers, big-ass chair and a fireplace.

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## shabbar (4/8/15)

wazarmoto said:


> As someone who once delved into the pipe thing, I like the look of these.



Imagine whats gonna happen if you see a limelight pipe lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (4/8/15)

I could do that. Just to be different. I like squonking, I used to smoke pipe occasionally, but never got round to getting an e-pipe, so this I could do


----------



## kev mac (4/8/15)

kimbo said:


> View attachment 32784


Not my cup of tea but beautiful craftsmanship, have never seen this before@Johan might be into these


----------

